# Polleni in a CA community..



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 2" polleni currently in the beginnings of a somewhat aggressive CA community. There are 2 residents bigger than he is, but they are temporary (my female ellioti, and an alto comp rescue). The tank is a 180gallon, and the plan eventually/hopefully is a female festae, RTM, Cuban, nourissati, robertsoni, a colony of ellioti (or convicts) and the odd catfish/bn.

Now as far as the Polleni goes... I picked this one from 3 I originally had, this one was the dominant fish, but of course since I separated the group, he doesn't colour up as much. For long term would I be better off adding 2-3 others to the community as well? Or if they breed do I risk even more potential trouble than the planned stock list already presents? I read that conspecific can get nasty but that they are better kept in small groups to spread aggression like typical Africans.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

one other question... is there anyway to tell bleekeri from polleni ?

The reading I have done in regards to paratilapia are inconclusive IMO.. the fish I have came from a chain store, labelled bleekeri but could be polleni I have no way of knowing. One description I have read of bleekeri likens them to be somewhat Oscar like in there interactivity, and mine certainly has his/her moments, certainly not a shy fish, and one with a lot of character. I had hoped to find 'large spot' but not around here or at any online store I've come across.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

here he/she is..


----------

